# SQ professionals, I have some questions



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Im looking to change my current SQ install to a more lifelike quality setup. I like the technology used with Dolby Atmos, scaled down for automotive use. So far Im looking to use an Arc Audio PS8, Single Velodyne 12 with Servo, Focal 6krx3 midbass, micro precision mp5.8 midrange, micro precision mp5.28 tweeters. I would like to split the front stage by mounting tweeters near the top of the A-pillars, and I was considering a configuration in the center of the sweet spot for the height requirment from Atmos. Is anyone familiar with the PS8 software, specifically time alignment adjustments? Also I have not selected any amplifiers yet so I would appreciate suggestions. I have heard that velodynes are very particular with amps, if anyone has any specifics on this it would be much appreciated. I am going to use my tried and true old school Rockford head unit RFX8250, best HU Ive ever had. It was the only one made by Denon on that product run. Thanks guys!


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ok, I decided I am going to use Lunar Amplifiers. The problem is I can't seem to find any. At one time I had Kenny's number but I lost it and the webpage is down. Does anyone know if he is still hand-building amps?


----------

